# I think he's going to be deadbeat dad.



## LookingForTheH20 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Background*:
My H and I have been separated for 9 mos. We have to wait 12 months to get a divorce in our state. It was his choice and he's now in a relationship with the women that he was befriending in the deciding days.

Anyway, fast forward, we've been pretty amicable in our conversations/actions. Our 5-year-old son is with me 80% of the time and sees his dad (who works out of town 75% of the time) every other weekend. 

*Issue:*
I just did my taxes and rightfully, according to me accountant, filed as Head of Household. Ex is very angry since I got a refund and he will have to pay a couple thousand. Was not my intention. As a result, he is blaming me for not doing our taxes together and basically that, 'hope i'm happy, i'll be parenting alone'! I know his girlfriend leaves for Thailand very soon, and I was worrried all along that he would go with her. I think he's using this as some sort of justification to take off.

I'm devastated for my son. But tired of waiting to see what this man will do. Any support, thoughts appreciated. I think I'm getting ready to be a single mom before I even healed from the ending of my family/marriage.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You did the correct thing by following your accountant's advice. By filing as head of household it does limit your liability where your husband is concerned.

Talk to an attorney about you child support concerns. Do you think you husband is leaving the country permanently? Chances are good that he will have to return at some point. He will have to pay child support. There's also a chance his passport could be held.


----------



## SOLONELY85 (Mar 1, 2012)

It sounds like you are a very strong person, he is overreacting and just remember if he chooses to leave he will have to live with that, and tell his child why at some point in his life. I wish you good luck.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

well if you were able to file sep. then there should be no issue with doing so. you have your son most of the time, sole custody i assume therefore you would get money back.


----------

